#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-21
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, hi，明天下午有空没？
<ypwong> JackYu, 有点事，要帮忙吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 私聊哈:)
<JackYu> 我给你电话。
<zhang> 有在线的吗 ？
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 明天我估计11点左右到市区
<JackYu> 要不要中午过去一起吃个便饭？
<wcrane> ok
<JackYu> ypwong, 顺便聊聊release party和后续的开发计划。
<JackYu> wcrane, hi
<wcrane> JackYu, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, sure
<JackYu> ypwong, great:)
<wcrane> ubuntu phone版本的手写识别是咋搞的。。识别度怎样？
<JackYu> 我体验过样机，识别度不错
<JackYu> 技术上没有研究过。
<wcrane> 什么引擎？没闭源吧
<JackYu> 不会。
<wcrane> 哟嘻
<wcrane> 移植下
<ypwong> 后台人工分析的
<JackYu> 恩，现在还是开发阶段，欢迎介入。
<ypwong> :D
<wcrane> 我想移植到点歌系统里。现在和cheetah在搞qml的ktv vod系统
<wcrane> JackYu是郭俊余吧
<wcrane> ;-)
<ypwong> wcrane, 手写技术参考 zinnia 和 tegaki 吧
<ypwong> 小弟 n*m 年前曾经做过手写输入 http://www.debian.org.hk/~ypwong/lamerpad.html
<wcrane> 我现在用的就是zinnia引擎和tegaku的字库啊
<wcrane> 感觉识别度不行
<wcrane> 简单的字没有复杂的识别度高
<Cheetah> hi
<JackYu> wcrane, I'm not
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-22
<zhang> ???????
<FJKong> ?
<ypwong> ?
<Cheetah> ?
<Cheetah> ?
<Cheetah> UbuntuKylin还有其他频道?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-23
<FJKong> KobeLee:hi  我在本地编译的youker-assistant 运行是报错 能帮忙看看么
<FJKong> http://vpaste.net/H5DCV
<FJKong> KobeLee:  thanks
<KobeLee> 好的，我看看
<KobeLee> @FJKong：是你下载的这个版本有问题，是我之前在增加天气插件时的一个初步版本，你去lp上下载最新的代码就不会有这个问题了，你那里报的错是因为没有dconf的一个配置文件，现在我已经改为QSetting来处理配置了
<FJKong> 这个代码应该是最新的啊
<FJKong> revno: 248
<FJKong> committer: kobe<kobe24_lixiang@126.com>
<FJKong> message:
<FJKong>   deal with QSetting
<KobeLee> 你用249
<KobeLee> 258是前台改了，后台代码还没有上传，249改了后台代码
<happyaron> bug 1194117
<ubot5> bug 1194117 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Version Logo in Detail dialog of "About this computer" can't be customized" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194117
<happyaron> bug 1243337
<ubot5> bug 1243337 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Overriding desktop services by modifying system configuration files directly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243337
<happyaron> bug 1243330
<ubot5> bug 1243330 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Dangling directory and file in /etc/skel/ in chroot hook script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243330
<happyaron> bug 1243321
<ubot5> bug 1243321 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "sed hacks in chroot hook script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243321
<happyaron> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<happyaron> https://dev.launchpad.net/UsingMergeProposals
<happyaron> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<happyaron> https://dev.launchpad.net/UsingMergeProposals
<happyaron> JackYu: ^^
<FJKong> KobeLee: http://vpaste.net/hWzcM 这次可以运行，但好像还是有点问题 比如系统信息就获取不到
<ypwong> Cheetah_, irc 频道只有這個
<Cheetah_> ypwong:人不多啊
<ypwong> 所以只有一个啊，不然更少
<JackYu> happyaron, :)
<JackYu> Cheetah_, ypwong, 是的。国人都不习惯这个。
<Cheetah_> 呵呵
<ypwong> 其实不少了
<Cheetah_> 敢问尊姓大名?
<Cheetah_> JackYu
<JackYu> 你应该不认识我的。。。
<Cheetah_> 不一定哦
<JackYu> 反正不是郭晋余，也不是黄旭之。
<Cheetah_> Doctor.Yu?
<JackYu> :)
<Cheetah_> 是?
<JackYu> yeap
<Cheetah_> 幸会幸会
<Cheetah_> 久仰久仰
<JackYu> 呵呵，客气了。你怎么称呼？
<Cheetah_> 小生是Kylin的一个过客
<JackYu> 谦虚了。
<Cheetah_> 彭欢也来了
<penghuan> 是啊
<penghuan> 最近在忙什么
<Cheetah_> 做项目和开培训班
<penghuan> 培训班很赚钱吧
<JackYu> 恩，好。应该比我们做OS挣钱多了。
<Cheetah_> 开玩笑.哪有OS好啊
<Cheetah_> 我是搞的iOS开发的小班
<Cheetah_> 在长沙Linux开发的搞不起.搞Linux的开发的少.而且大部分不了解.
<penghuan> 嵌入式方面的还在做吗？
<Cheetah_> Doctor.Kong?
<penghuan> 不是
<penghuan> Canonical那边的战友
<Cheetah_> 哦,幸会幸会...
<FJKong> Doctor.Kong是谁？
<penghuan> .....国防科大的孔博士
<jzheng> FJKong, 恭贺成为博士，
<FJKong> 我去。。。
<penghuan> 哈哈！
<FJKong> 他全名是什么
<penghuan> 孔金珠
<FJKong> 这可看不出来是什么辈份了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-24
<Cheetah> http://toastytech.com/guis/misccAOL-1996-vs-Microsoft-Windows-8.jpg
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 贺！13.10 发布 - http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<happyaron> penghuan: mind help me renew my membership in ~ubuntukylin-members?
<penghuan> 7天后过期？
<penghuan> Jack，ubuntukylin的membership7天后到期，这个怎么搞？
<ypwong> JackYu, do you still need help about touch screen?
<happyaron> penghuan: 好像是
<JackYu> penghuan, 大家可以自动延期吧？
<JackYu> ypwong, no, thanks:)
<ypwong> great
<penghuan> Jack，他们可不可以我不知道，我自己是可以的
<happyaron> JackYu: 貌似不能延期
<happyaron> penghuan 是管理员……
<penghuan> 那我全部都给延期到明年4月30号？
<JackYu> 我在开会，明天我们IRC讨论一下。
<JackYu> 这次想把这个架构建起来。Member需要审核，Contributor可以随便加。
<Cheetah> 无限期延期咯
<JackYu> 上次跟大家发过邮件的。
<penghuan> aron，我先给你延期到4月30号，具体的措施出来了再改
<penghuan> Jack，他们今天都收到邮件了
<penghuan> 说要自己找管理员申请
<happyaron> penghuan: 好的，谢谢
<JackYu> 是的，那给大家都先延期到12月31号。我们争取下周将开发者的架构搭起来。
<penghuan> 那行
<smartboyhw> JackYu, maclin: Renew my ubuntukylin-release membership please (even if you are going to make ubuntukylin-members having to pass through the Council)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-25
<ypwong> JackYu, 13.10 能讲的功能不多。。
<JackYu> ypwong, 可以的。。。
<JackYu> 至少得有10个slides吧:)
<JackYu> 争取这两天发给我哈
<ypwong> 嗯
<ypwong> 加上 UK 10张没问题
<JackYu> 不是的，UK部分另算:)
<eaimnf> 早上好，第一次进这个频道，打个招呼
<eaimnf> 我是dell n4050 显卡驱动不能用，有合适到吗？
<eaimnf> 官方到装完就不能开机
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-10-26
<wgb> hello
<wgb> 是不是用中文交流好一点
<Cheetah> 你说呢.
<wgb> hello
<Cheetah> hey
<wgb> h
<Cheetah> guys
<wgb> 这是刚进来的，
<Cheetah> nice!
<Cheetah> you are welcome
<wgb> 谢谢，你们用的英文哦，不是中文用户？？
<Cheetah> just zhuangbility~
<Cheetah> ;-)
<wgb> 没看懂，英文差
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-20
<FJKong> JackYu: 我現在坐laney 旁边
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-21
<wiky> 如何能获取系统的默认字体，就是Unity-tweak-tool里面设置的那些
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-22
<nudtrobert> ypwong sso后台有些错误没法解决，给你和seb128发了邮件，能帮忙找人看看吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 你们都尝试看过问题的源头吗？
<nudtrobert> ypwong 看了，没找到原因
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 这个 sso 项目有专用的 irc 或者 mailing list 吗？
<nudtrobert> ypwong 上次CCN会议seb128说帮忙找人，但一直没有回邮件
<nudtrobert> seb128找到的martin albisetti没有回邮件，可能对UbuntuKylin不太熟悉
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 以前讨论software center 的时候，有跟 martin 打过交道，不太helpful
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 能找到其他人帮忙看看吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 直接 irc 找他
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 知道在哪个频道吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, #ubuntu-devel
<ypwong> try /whois beuno
<nudtrobert> ypwong, OK
<nudtrobert> ypwong, martin 一直没有回复。能帮忙找到其他人吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 啊，这周他们应该在 sprint，反应可能慢点
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 九月到现在已发了几次邮件
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 的确 sso 已经不会再投入资源维护和支持了
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 这两天代码还有人push，帮忙看一下问题应该不用花太多时间
<ypwong> jzheng ^^
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 是不是碰到bug?
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 版本不对？
<nudtrobert> ypwong, lp上只有debug config，我们按照该config部署到生产环境之后，在特定情况下会出现用户无法登录，过一段时间又好了
<nudtrobert> 服务器上留下了www-oops log记录，最后一部分都提示SoftRequestTimeout
<nudtrobert> log记录附在之前发的邮件中
<nudtrobert> 特定情况为：使用用户名、密码登录之后（从服务器换回token），很快退出（删除本地缓存的token），再次使用用户名密码登录，很大概率会登录超时，此时其他用户也会登录超时
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 那你是怀疑部署的config不对？
<nudtrobert> ypwong, config改过很多，还怀疑是否代码中有时间限制防止重放攻击，都没有解决
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 直接发 email 问一下写那部分代码的人吧
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 不知道是哪部分的问题，所以向请人看看log
<nudtrobert> 想请人
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 找找看吧，这是我想到的办法，他们没有邮件列表很难发群发邮件
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 好吧...
<nudtrobert> 但是代码里没有写作者，只有Copyright 2010 Canonical Ltd.
<ypwong> nudtrobert, use bzr log
<ypwong> bzr blame
<nudtrobert> ok
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 认识anthony.lenton@canonical.com吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 貌似离开了
<nudtrobert> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> hi nudtrobert
<willcooke> I'm afraid that Canonical SSO provider is not something we can support
<willcooke> it's end of life
<nudtrobert> yes
<willcooke> and isn't supported or maintained anymore
<willcooke> we explained this during the meetings in Changsha
<nudtrobert> But could someone have a look at the problem?
<nudtrobert> I thought i will take too much time
<nudtrobert> code in is still pushing to lp, actually
<nudtrobert> the last update is 2014-10-16
<nudtrobert> so maybe some good guy is still very familiar  with the code  :)
<nudtrobert> sorry, i mean i thought it will not take too much time
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-23
<ypwong> JackYu, 你们的纪念品越来越有范儿
<JackYu> ypwong, lol
<ypwong> jack_, 看到网站改版了，首页滚动图那里有些图没居中
<jack_> ypwong, 可能有缓存，你清空后看一下。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-10-24
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.10 正式发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/14.10/release/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com || 搜狗输入法 for Linux 1.1 发布 http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<zhsj> 404了 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<zhsj> http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/源里怎么还没有utopic的内容
<zhsj> ypwong,？
<ypwong> zhsj, 不知道是不是 rsync 脚本还没跑
<zhsj> ypwong, kylin这个服务器是rsync同步上去的？还以为是直接发布在这个服务器上的呢。。
<ypwong> zhsj, 包是在 launchpad 上面 PPA 生成的
<ypwong> 然后再 rsync 同步
<zhsj> ypwong, 这里面不都是第三方软件吗，像wps，sogou也是在ppa里有仓库吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-10-22
<handsome_feng> Hello, everyone :)
<zhangchao> hi all
<Trevinho> Hi
<Trevinho> Sorry for being late
<zhangchao> hi,marco
<Trevinho> hi zhangchao
<Trevinho> So, what's new in your lands?
<zhangchao> I have updated the Agenda:
<zhangchao>     About wizard, Feedback on design
<zhangchao>     work on unity bug : #1465512
<zhangchao>     about Lockscreen and launcher-rotation
<Trevinho> Yep, seen that...
<zhangchao> so have any feedback about the design draft?
<Trevinho> So, Wizard. We've seen the designs, from our (engineers) and some quick unofficial design review, I think that's fine
<Trevinho> However, there will be a final word on next Tuesday
<Trevinho> but I think that's a good way to show things
<Trevinho> I believe that in multi-monitor we'll use the same thing we're doing with the lockscreen (showing the UI on the monitor with pointer, while the Circle of friends in the other)
<Trevinho> Or your logo
<Trevinho> As for the bug #1465512
<ubot5> bug 1465512 in Ubuntu Kylin "The CandidateView of Chinese input method obscured by the Dash page" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465512
<Trevinho> I think you can use the same thing we're using for the ubuntu OSK
<handsome_feng> yes , i know that
<Trevinho> Although I thought that even ibus window was showing on top, so maybe it's just about to change some bit inside the CandidateView so that it shows on top (I guess some X atom is enough)
<Trevinho> have you control on that code?
<handsome_feng> so, i need to add a new name just like Atom INPUTMETHOD
<Trevinho> yeah, right
<handsome_feng> yes, we control the fcitx
<Trevinho> ok, so you can fix it in that side I think
<handsome_feng> OK
<Trevinho> Cool...
<Trevinho> Lockscreen, how things are going? I've been loking at the branch slightly
<handsome_feng> The functions and layout is ok
<handsome_feng> but lack of tests
<Trevinho> Cool
<Trevinho> Do you have a screenshot of that working?
<handsome_feng> er, i can do this later
<Trevinho> Ok, no problem... I was just curious :)
<Trevinho> But it's not a big deal, I'll test that soon, as code seems mostly done...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: do you have anything about the launcher as well?
<Trevinho> Or still in the backlog till the lockscreen is complete?
<handsome_feng> I will start that work maybe next week
<Trevinho> Cool
<handsome_feng> btw,  when can i merge  the code ?
<handsome_feng> to the trunk
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: well, just propose it when you think it's ready (use the launchpad merge proposal feature). Then we do a review and once approved we put it on the queue of merging. Right now we're in final freeze, so once the Ubuntu-X gates open, we can merge it
<Trevinho> But, if you think that it's already good for merging, it's better to propose it as soon as possible, so we can review it (ping me if I don't see the merge proposal)
<Trevinho> As for us...
<Trevinho> We did a Sprint in London with the desktop team. We discussed about most important stuff to work on during the next cycle.
<handsome_feng> 1604 merge dead time?
<handsome_feng> cool
<Trevinho> mh, I still don't know the release schedule for that, but in general I'd say about late januaryt
<Trevinho> We also spent some time in looking at the bugs we wanted to fix in this cycle
<Trevinho> and the list is now available at
<Trevinho> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-w-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Trevinho> Or https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=rls-w-incoming
<Trevinho> Basically, all the bugs tagged with rls-w-incoming are under our radar.
<Trevinho> So, you can do the same in order to get main bugs attentioned
<handsome_feng> yep, i notice that
<handsome_feng> OK
<Trevinho> So, well... If there are no other questions, doubts or anything, I think we can wrap this up?
<handsome_feng> yes, I have no other things
<handsome_feng> So,  bye bye, Marco
<zhangchao> ok ,thanks guys ,bye.
<Trevinho> bye
<Trevinho> ah handsome_feng why do you now use KYLIN_CURRENT_DESKTOP instead oF XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ?
<handsome_feng> er, because we don't want to cover that..
<handsome_feng> maybe other things many depend on the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<handsome_feng> may
<Trevinho> Mh, yeah... actually it's true
<Trevinho> It might break other unity-only things we put around in different components
<Trevinho> so, I agree it's better to do this
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-10-25
<fagle>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER fagle waqfojnpkxpl
<fagle>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER fagle waqfojnpkxpl
<fagle> 大家好 ，O(∩_∩)O~
